# c'est moi qui /c'est lui qui / c'est nous qui...



## T&I

hola:

me gustaría saber cómo traducimos al español esta estructura francesa. por ejemplo:

- cést lui qui doit telephoner (es él quien tiene que llamar????).
- c´est avec plaisir que j´ai appris votre arrivée (???)

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Conseguirás más énfasis en la persona o la cosa en la que quieres insistir si la pones al final: 

"Quien tiene que/debe llamar es él".
"La noticia de su llegada me ha alegrado mucho".

Para la segunda frase seguro que hay opciones mejores.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## plemy

Propongo - respetando el orden o sea enfatizando en el placer:
me dio mucho gusto saber que llegabas.


----------



## migeneracion

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Pour finir, j'ai un problème avec cette phrase :
La vie, on te le donne, mais le travail, vois-tu, c'est toi seul qui en fais ce qu'il vaut. J'ai tenté de traduire, mais bon mot à mot le rendu et bien évidemment bien moche ! et en plus la dernieère partie de la phrase (en rouge) je vois pas bien comment la traduire...

La vida, te la dan, pero el trabajo, ves, es sólo tú que lo haces lo que vale.

merci !


----------



## Paquita

Par exemple :
Tú solo haces de él lo que vale

(solo sans accent = seul , c'est le cas ici ; o sólo tú = seulement toi))


----------



## Gringo6391

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
*c'est moi qui décide de ce que tu manges
*Hola a todos! Me gustaría tener la traducción de esa frase porque para mi el problema está al principio de la frase. no sé si tnego que utilisar : soy yo que decido o...otra forma de traducir.     muchas gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Yo* *decido lo que tu comes*. Puesto que el yo no se suele usar, aquí tendría el énfasis (sobre todo verbalmente) pero también puede ser *decido yo lo que comes.*

Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La forma enfática existe también en español, empléala:
*soy yo quien decide (decido)lo que comes.*


----------



## Gringo6391

Muchas gracias a todos....soy yo que les felicito


----------



## GURB

Ojo Gringo: *quien* (el que) y no _que_ a secas.


----------



## zimri-lim

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour!
J'ai trouvé cette expression, que m'a beaucoup surpris.

"C'est moi que *suis *leur général"

C'est bien comme ça?

Moi, je crois que ça doit être "C'est moi que *est *leur général"

Mille merci.
ZL.


----------



## chlapec

zimri-lim said:


> Bonjour!
> J'ai trouvé cette expression, que m'a beaucoup surpris.
> 
> "C'est moi qui *suis *leur général"
> 
> C'est bien comme ça? Oui!
> 
> 
> Mille merci.
> ZL.


 
Es correcto. Contrariamente al español, esta construcción se hace en francés concordando el verbo con la primera persona cuando ésta es la que habla.

Attention: C'est moi quI suis...; une expression quI m'a surpris(e)


----------



## gustave

chlapec said:


> Es correcto. Contrariamente al español, esta construcción se hace en francés concordando el verbo con la primera persona cuando ésta es la que habla.


En espagnol, au singulier, sans doute, mais au pluriel aussi ?
Somos nosotros quienes lo hicimos ou lo hicieron ?


----------



## chlapec

gustave said:


> En espagnol, au singulier, sans doute, mais au pluriel aussi ?
> Somos nosotros quienes lo hicimos ou lo hicieron ?


 
Interesante apreciación. No lo había pensado. Yo, sin duda diría "...quienes/los que lo *hicimos*". Por lo tanto, debo corregir mi comentario y decir que la falta de concordancia en español se da sólo con *la primera persona del singular*.

Saludos.


----------



## mandujar

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola y buenas noches,

Me gustaría saber si sería posible la traducción de esta frase "C'est monsieur qui doit être content" como "ese hombre debe estar contento" sin tener que traducir el relativo "qui". Os doy el contexto: 

*Marie:je ne suis pas comme toi, je ne me plains et je te soigne mieux..je vais te quitter pour un autre plus attentif.*

*Pierre: C'est monsieur qui doit être contente*

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Es imprescindible dar el contexto (una frase aislada *no* es contexto) y las referencias del texto.
Tu traducción no corresponde en absoluto al sentido de la frase francesa que se puede interpretar (con matices según contexto) como:
- Sí que se va a alegrar el señorito / Pues se va a poner contento el señorito

Au revoir, hasta luego

:::: Deuxième message::::
Re...,

Para contestar a tu pregunta, la fórmula _c'est... qui_ es una fórmula de insistencia y hay que insistir también en español.

P.D. Me precipité y leí un futuro inmediato donde no lo hay, lo siento.


----------



## Dentellière

_¡ Este hombre sí debe estar contento !_

_¡ Este hombre sí que debe estar contento!_

_Seguramente este hombre debe estar (muy) contento_

Pero también ...

_Es éste el hombre que debe estar contento_
_Éste es el hombre que debe estar contento_

(sin más contexto ...)

Buenas noches


----------



## Pohana

mandujar said:


> *...je vais te quitter pour un autre plus attentif.*
> 
> *Pierre: C'est monsieur qui doit être content**e*



Bonsoir :

L'expression "c'est M. qui doit être content" c'est assez second dégré si Pierre fait référence à soi-même, en ce cas-là chez nous on dirait : _más bien es el señor/caballero aqui presente quien debe/debería estar contento._ 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
De acuerdo con Martine.
"C'est Monsieur qui doit être content" es una frase clásica de "vodevil" formulada por los criados en relación a su amo que no está presente.

Hoy en día se utiliza de manera muy diferente por lo que se precisaría más información.


----------



## justine.js

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
hola,

Tengo una duda a propósito de la traducción de "c'est....qui" (emfasis).
¿Cómo traducir al español : c'est mon père, ma mère et moi qui faisons la vaiselle?
*Es/Son/somos* mi madre, mi padre y yo quienes *fregamos/fregan* los platos.?????

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Cette formule en espagnol doit tout faire concorder avec le sujet (ma mère et moi):

...somos... quienes fregamos.

L'ordre peut varier:

mi madre y yo somos quienes fregamos...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *Gévy*:

*- Mi madre, mi padre y yo, somos quienes fregamos los platos.*


Además:

Sin énfasis:

- *Yo friego los platos*.

Con _un poco_ de énfasis:

- *Yo, friego los platos*.

Con más énfasis:

- *Yo soy quien friega los platos* 

     o bien: 

- *Soy yo quien friega los platos*.


----------



## lex_luthor_2007

Buenas !  

Como traducirian : C'est nous qui sommes ravis de travailler avec vous de nouveau (....)


Propongo : Somos nostros los que estamos encantados de trabajar de nuevos con ustedes

Mais ça me semble un peu lourd. Que opinan?


----------

